
Ask HN: What will be the cause of the next recession? - bradleybuda
What do you think will be considered the &quot;cause&quot; of the next recession? I&#x27;m not asking for a prediction on when it will happen or how bad it will be, but what &quot;parts&quot; of the economy are most vulnerable, and most likely to cause systematic problems leading to an overall slowdown?
======
vikramkr
If I knew I'd be rich. If we knew what particular aspect was going to be the
cause of the recession, the market would already have priced that in and we
would evade the recession. There are undoubtedly a few people who will know,
and a few years after the recession big short type films will be made about
them.

------
vlod
Probably student debt.

